# post yourself saying some/all/one of these words



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

tomato

herb

aluminium

oregano

defence

edit -

how about the following serving suggestions:

water

sophomore

lever

myxomatosis

bacon

either

****re-edit****

can we have -

croissant

dude

propane

homie

seltzer

karate

genuine

late edit -

vase


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1I43oNi22iz

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0GTQ8d8YlCM


----------



## EasySilence (Aug 12, 2015)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1TUzRDXHZd9


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

EasySilence said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1TUzRDXHZd9


that was good, 8/10, wld not ostracise


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

Callsign said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0hExbgrjbge
> 
> Sorry


that was fukken beast :,]


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Callsign said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0hExbgrjbge
> 
> Sorry


i'm laughing so hard i can't breathe SWEET JAYSUS


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

this thread makes me so happy in a time of such darkness

http://vocaroo.com/i/s01WN44ehFUS


----------



## EasySilence (Aug 12, 2015)

Here's one in the glorious danish language, just for the heck of it ^^
http://vocaroo.com/i/s1tbqM5l3fXh


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Surly Wurly said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1I43oNi22iz
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0GTQ8d8YlCM


Omg you have a British accent that is literally my ultimate weakness. 
Idc if you're a dude, you're now my new sex slave.
*Cracks whip*


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

iCod said:


> Omg you have a British accent that is literally my ultimate weakness.
> Idc if you're a dude, you're now my new sex slave.
> *Cracks whip*


he's _scottish _and you have deeply offended him


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> he's _scottish _and you have deeply offended him


oh ***** *I'm so sorry Surly! I'm so so so so so soooo sorry! Please forgive me. :crying:


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

iCod said:


> Omg you have a British accent that is literally my ultimate weakness.
> Idc if you're a dude, *you're now my new sex slave.*
> *Cracks whip*


as your "sex slave" my first assignment is to bite your head _clean off _with my arsehole

/snip/

WHO'S NEXT


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> this thread makes me so happy in a time of such darkness
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s01WN44ehFUS


can you do one when yr sleepy? i was hoping it was gonna be harsh as fck

glad u like my thread, lil poo-face x3


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

@bad baby

WARE U @, G


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Surly Wurly said:


> can you do one when yr sleepy? i was hoping it was gonna be harsh as fck
> 
> glad u like my thread, lil poo-face x3


http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Ov8I78DyWa



RadnessaurousRex said:


> I probably butchered your username op but idgaf. Behold! In glorious spanish!
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1jWUrfj7nXF
> 
> btw y'all need to speak up, can't hear jack


that was fun, bless you

and you can just turn your speakers up or are you not ALL ABOUT THAT BASS?

*kills self for saying that*


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

I would but there are people downstairs and I've been hiding up here for hours. I can't blow my cover.

Edit: You all have lovely voices btw, especially Callsign


----------



## NahMean (May 19, 2014)

Not much of an accent really. And no I have never smoked. I just have a rather low voice.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0gNEJ9UDANq


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

NahMean said:


> Not much of an accent really. And no I have never smoked. I just have a rather low voice.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0gNEJ9UDANq


everything was just SO middle america sounding until you said "oregAAAHHno"

ay mambo

mambo oreGAHno


----------



## NahMean (May 19, 2014)

gopherinferno said:


> everything was just SO middle america sounding until you said "oregAAAHHno"
> 
> ay mambo
> 
> mambo oreGAHno


That's midwest accents for ya!

Yea oregano was the one word I wasn't entirely sure how to pronounce. I never really use it to be honest...


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

Funny, I remember I was gonna make a thread like this except with the words "water" and "sophomore" but I thought it'd be weird...

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0wMz4vGYes6


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

EasySilence said:


> Here's one in the glorious danish language, just for the heck of it ^^
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1tbqM5l3fXh


thanks for that dude, i got a kick out of it xD


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> I probably butchered your username op but idgaf. Behold! In glorious spanish!
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1jWUrfj7nXF
> 
> btw y'all need to speak up, can't hear jack


you marvelous specimen, you <3


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Ov8I78DyWa


you just tore my ears a new ballsac x |


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

NahMean said:


> Not much of an accent really. And no I have never smoked. I just have a rather low voice.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0gNEJ9UDANq





sio said:


> Funny, I remember I was gonna make a thread like this except with the words "water" and "sophomore" but I thought it'd be weird...
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0wMz4vGYes6


d'aw u lil americans and yr voices :,,,,3

i'm gonna change the first post to add water and sophomore :^D


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> I hope my awful voice didn't give you a *yeast infection*, sounds like my nose is broken which it technically is


dude. are you quoting kool keith at me or wot


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1PZMsMBePPC

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0vIzPUYq4sH

http://vocaroo.com/i/s09jseWa9KkO


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1vF1ovkZsBp


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1vF1ovkZsBp


wow u almost sound like a female critikal there :0 u heard critikal rite?


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Cool kieth? Who dat? btw have I ever told you I like mayo on my broccoli? true story


i...don't get it. i know im dropping the ball, look - its already on the floor

sorry :[


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

Surly Wurly said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s09jseWa9KkO





gopherinferno said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1vF1ovkZsBp


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

sio said:


>


yea u best stay on our good side


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Surly Wurly said:


> @bad baby
> 
> WARE U @, G


yea i thought about doing one this morning but my voice is crap today so uhhh stand by i guess.

also if im gonna do one it will totally be with a fake british accent cos i love that **** (ง •̀∀•́ )ง


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Pfn71TDlK6


----------



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1e8jdJ8dOYr

None of you lot would have been allowed on TV in the 60's, see how society has moved forward eh? Or back as far as this cat's concerned. Bunch of slobs the lot of you.

In all seriousness, @Callsign 's might be the best thing I've heard. Beautiful to the ears.


----------



## NahMean (May 19, 2014)

Sean07 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1e8jdJ8dOYr
> 
> None of you lot would have been allowed on TV in the 60's, see how society has moved forward eh? Or back as far as this cat's concerned. *Bunch of slobs the lot of you*.
> 
> In all seriousness, @*Callsign* 's might be the best thing I've heard. Beautiful to the ears.


----------



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)

NahMean said:


>


If you can't handle being called a slob, maybe you should have been born and raised within the British aristocracy in the mid 19th century? Some people...


----------



## NahMean (May 19, 2014)

Sean07 said:


> If you can't handle being called a slob, maybe you should have been born and raised within the British aristocracy in the mid 19th century? Some people...


Lol easy there sport. I knew you were joking, and was just playing along.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Original post: http://vocaroo.com/i/s1RW1LCQ5cF2

Narrating random stuff in here, just because: http://vocaroo.com/i/s177LJeDhFuK (umm, starting with iCod's signature) @iCod @gopherinferno @sio @NahMean @RadnessaurousRex

I don't know why.


----------



## NahMean (May 19, 2014)

Just Lurking said:


> Original post: http://vocaroo.com/i/s1RW1LCQ5cF2
> 
> Narrating random stuff in here, just because: http://vocaroo.com/i/s177LJeDhFuK (umm, starting with iCod's signature) @*iCod* @*gopherinferno* @*sio* @*NahMean* @*RadnessaurousRex*
> 
> I don't know why.


Good job there! Thought you sounded fairly calm & not awkward given the circumstance.


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

Just Lurking said:


> Original post: http://vocaroo.com/i/s1RW1LCQ5cF2
> 
> Narrating random stuff in here, just because: http://vocaroo.com/i/s177LJeDhFuK (umm, starting with iCod's signature) @iCod @gopherinferno @sio @NahMean @RadnessaurousRex
> 
> I don't know why.


Ooo, I like your voice! and yes, you did pronounce it right lol


----------



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)

NahMean said:


> Lol easy there sport. I knew you were joking, and was just playing along.


Yes, which is why I suggested you grow up in 1850's England within the aristocracy as a cure to not being a slob. Which is something you and no one else can do seeing as time travel isn't real... Basically, it too was a joke.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

Sean07 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1e8jdJ8dOYr


"whoa-tah"


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Just Lurking said:


> Original post: http://vocaroo.com/i/s1RW1LCQ5cF2
> 
> Narrating random stuff in here, just because: http://vocaroo.com/i/s177LJeDhFuK (umm, starting with iCod's signature) @*iCod* @*gopherinferno* @*sio* @*NahMean* @*RadnessaurousRex*
> 
> I don't know why.


Oh my God I love your voice so much. Can you do an audiobook or something? Truly delightful to the ears, I'll say. :grin2:


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

idk why im doing this but im bored so why the hell not. I have the most cringey annoying voice ever though. I literally sound like a 5 yearold and my accent is all over the place so idk soz.
http://vocaroo.com/i/s1ZNSinsyrqb


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

Fangirl96 said:


> idk why im doing this but im bored so why the hell not. I have the most cringey annoying voice ever though. I literally sound like a 5 yearold and my accent is all over the place so idk soz.
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1ZNSinsyrqb


your voice isnt horrible bro, step awff. you have a perfectly normal sounding voice

you sound english but i gather you arent? :s


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

SD92 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Pfn71TDlK6


Good you pronounce oregano the same, I've never heard anyone say it. I can now post mine and look like only slightly less of an idiot.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1t23LEhwaqI



Fangirl96 said:


> idk why im doing this but im bored so why the hell not. I have the most cringey annoying voice ever though. I literally sound like a 5 yearold and my accent is all over the place so idk soz.
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1ZNSinsyrqb


ooh cool mostly when non English speaking people learn English they either have a RP accent or sound more American English, but you have a kind of vaguely Midlandsy thing going on at the end of some of your words.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

I would do this but my headset dongle broke. And my internal mic on my laptop distorts my voice too much.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Surly Wurly said:


> your voice isnt horrible bro, step awff. you have a perfectly normal sounding voice
> 
> you sound english but i gather you arent? :s


No i'm swedish, but some of the words are exactly the same or similar in swedish, and our pronounciation for those words do lean more towards british english than american. And i lean more towards british in general when i speak english, so that's why. That's just what feels more natural to me. And i grew up watching more british television than american, lol.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

Fangirl96 said:


> No i'm swedish, but some of the words are exactly the same or similar in swedish, and our pronounciation for those words do lean more towards british english than american. And i lean more towards british in general when i speak english, so that's why. That's just what feels more natural to me. And i grew up watching more british television than american, lol.


that must be confusing as hell. i learned some german and i always struggled to find the line between saying the words right and just impersonating a german x3


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0jUGaEYziGU


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

Ignopius said:


> I would do this but my headset dongle broke. And* my internal mic on my laptop distorts my voice too much*.


if you've listened to anything in this thread you will have seen that a condenser mic with 20-20,000Hz range, recorded in 24 bit audio at least, is an absolute essential


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Just Lurking said:


> Original post: http://vocaroo.com/i/s1RW1LCQ5cF2
> 
> Narrating random stuff in here, just because: http://vocaroo.com/i/s177LJeDhFuK (umm, starting with iCod's signature) @iCod @gopherinferno @sio @NahMean @RadnessaurousRex
> 
> I don't know why.


omG this is awesomeee can you do more plz????


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

bad baby said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0jUGaEYziGU


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Surly Wurly said:


> that must be confusing as hell. i learned some german and i always struggled to find the line between saying the words right and just impersonating a german x3


Yupp that's the struggle of being a foreigner learning another language, especially english. Doesn't matter how good i am at knowing the language, i will still sound like an idiot when i speak it because it's just impossible to pick a certain accent and stick with it. Every word ends up being a different accent. It's kinda frustrating.


----------



## XRik7X (Jun 11, 2014)

Can I talk in spanish?


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

Fangirl96 said:


> Yupp that's the struggle of being a foreigner learning another language, especially english. Doesn't matter how good i am at knowing the language, i will still sound like an idiot when i speak it because it's just impossible to pick a certain accent and stick with it. Every word ends up being a different accent. It's kinda frustrating.


as a stupid english-only pleb, who talks to foreign people a lot, i am always impressed by other peoples ability to speak english so well as a second language, and i usually find hearing their accents coming through really fascinating. i guess i understand the worry of "doing it wrong" but in reality, there are so many local accents and dialects of english anyway that you might as well just give up worrying about it. i appreciate being able to talk to people who learned my language, what you are doing is more than enough <3


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

Richi97 said:


> Can I talk in spanish?


plz do


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Good you pronounce oregano the same, I've never heard anyone say it. I can now post mine and look like only slightly less of an idiot.


I've never heard of the word either. Google says it's a mint.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Good you pronounce oregano the same, I've never heard anyone say it. I can now post mine and look like only slightly less of an idiot.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1t23LEhwaqI


wait, how did i miss this?!

anyway i'm putting a new suggestion in the first post, after hearing you say "eavah wawtah"


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Ignopius said:


> I would do this but my headset dongle broke. And my internal mic on my laptop distorts my voice too much.


Same. And I'm too cheap to buy a new headset so :stu


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

iCod said:


> Same. And I'm too cheap to buy a new headset so :stu


you guys are straight poosyin out


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Surly Wurly said:


> you guys are straight poosyin out


But....but I have horrible speech problems so you wouldn't even be able to understand me in the first place....????

Well tbh I'm a huge 'poosy', but that's a discussion for another day.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> ooh cool mostly when non English speaking people learn English they either have a RP accent or sound more American English, but you have a kind of vaguely Midlandsy thing going on at the end of some of your words.


I have too much knowledge about different british accents to just go for the stereotypical posh accent, haha. I would just sound offensive. A midlands thing going on huh? Well that sounds good to me. I guess that's kind of what i'm going for actually. I don't wanna sound too posh, but also not too much northern. Midlands is a bit more neutral. Not that i'm an expert at any accent, but from what i know you know


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

here i tackle _eevuh_

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1KWyv200bM1


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

iCod said:


> But....but I have horrible speech problems so you wouldn't even be able to understand me in the first place....????
> 
> Well tbh I'm a huge 'poosy', but that's a discussion for another day.


see, i was right

you said all this s*** about headset dongles


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

SD92 said:


> I've never heard of the word either. Google says it's a mint.


I knew it was some kind of herb tbh, but I'd never heard anyone say it out loud for some reason.



Surly Wurly said:


> wait, how did i miss this?!
> 
> anyway i'm putting a new suggestion in the first post, after hearing you say "eavah wawtah"


haha yeah, I've had to train myself to not th front (moreso with the word three which I always pronounced as free, and have been criticised for my entire life lol..) so if I'd read that word I'd probably have remembered but while saying a whole sentence I'll often just pronounce th as f or v.

Sometimes I end up accidentally pronouncing words with the f sound as th instead though now. Which is much more awkward, and makes it seem like English is my second language :') that's what happens when you overthink.



RadnessaurousRex said:


> I hate you guys and your awesome accents.
> 
> btw welcome back Persephone, it's been kinda quiet round here


Thanks  and now chaos will be unleashed once more mwahahahaha but no, after I get this out of my system today I will be trying not to post too often.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Use your phone you weenies!!!!!


you and me, bro, you and me

you either wanna make it happen or you dont

edit - in fact i never even thought about this but i've been using my phone the whole time : ? you gotta be in it to win it


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I knew it was some kind of herb tbh, but I'd never heard anyone say it out loud for some reason.
> 
> haha yeah, I've had to train myself to not th front (moreso with the word three which I always pronounced as free, *and have been criticised for my entire life lol..) *so if I'd read that word I'd probably have remembered but while saying a whole sentence I'll often just pronounce th as f or v.
> 
> Sometimes I end up accidentally pronouncing words with the f sound as th instead though now. Which is much more awkward, and makes it seem like English is my second language :') that's what happens when you overthink.


its nice that we all talk different ways <3 your voice isnt annoying or anything, sometimes when i go travelling and i come home i realise how much everyones voice was starting to annoy the sh!t out of me xD


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

Fangirl96 said:


> idk why im doing this but im bored so why the hell not. I have the most cringey annoying voice ever though. I literally sound like a 5 yearold and my accent is all over the place so idk soz.
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1ZNSinsyrqb


**squee**



Persephone The Dread said:


> Good you pronounce oregano the same, I've never heard anyone say it. I can now post mine and look like only slightly less of an idiot.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1t23LEhwaqI


*
*double squee**



bad baby said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0jUGaEYziGU


**triple squee**


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

Ignopius said:


> I would do this but my headset dongle broke. And my internal mic on my laptop distorts my voice too much.





iCod said:


> Same. And I'm too cheap to buy a new headset so :stu





Surly Wurly said:


> you guys are straight poosyin out





RadnessaurousRex said:


> Use your phone you weenies!!!!!


Dang, how are you two _both_ poosies *AND* weenies??? You can't allow that to slide


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Use your phone you weenies!!!!!


nuuu im too shy. :crying:


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Surly Wurly said:


>


you ready for _part deux_ blud?

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0X2bbKSN7rU


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm not posting myself and falling for your gay tricks. Sorry OP.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

Twelve Keyz said:


> I'm not posting myself and falling for your gay tricks. Sorry OP.


i can still fap at your impertinence LOL


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

sup yall did i do this right

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0gv0KoVOOlX


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

bad baby said:


> omG this is awesomeee can you do more plz????


But I want to hear some more Europeans~

? @probably offline @Joe @Aribeth @Milco @Skeletra @apx24 @lisbeth @Ntln @Amphoteric @Apoc Revolution @Paper Samurai ?

Australia? @AussiePea ? NZ? @Invisiblehandicap ? 
@komorikun ? a translation to Japanese while imitating an Irish accent would be great.

Pulling @zomgz in here, too (it's worth a try). @millenniumman75 ? @crimeclub ?

:spam

That's right.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

you guys are all so cute and real and some of you are almost unbearably british


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

@Just Lurking @[email protected] not putting people on the spot at all. lolll


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

herk said:


> sup yall did i do this right
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0gv0KoVOOlX


yay yall talk like me


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

gopherinferno said:


> yay yall talk like me


my squaddd

all these fancy foreigners are stealin the spotlight


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

bad baby said:


> you ready for _part deux_ blud?
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0X2bbKSN7rU


Great Singapore accent lol.

K whoever called me out as a *****....:mum warning its loud I would take off your headphones.

http://vocaroo.com/delete/s1sQELugT0vO/9901dedf571f8047


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Just Lurking said:


> But I want to hear some more Europeans~
> 
> ? @*probably offline* @*Joe* @*Aribeth* @*Milco* @*Skeletra* @*apx24* @*lisbeth* @*Ntln* @*Amphoteric* @*Apoc Revolution* @*Paper Samurai* ?
> 
> ...


yay i was called out, only one person knows my voice here though and i intend to keep it that way or don't have any intention to post on forums lol


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> Original post: http://vocaroo.com/i/s1RW1LCQ5cF2
> 
> Narrating random stuff in here, just because: http://vocaroo.com/i/s177LJeDhFuK (umm, starting with iCod's signature) @iCod @gopherinferno @sio @NahMean @RadnessaurousRex
> 
> I don't know why.


ahhh that was perfect. you sound like a high school teacher that's trying to hold back laughter at all his students being little sh*ts in their essays or something



Ignopius said:


> Great Singapore accent lol.
> 
> K whoever called me out as a *****....:mum warning its loud I would take off your headphones.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/delete/s1sQELugT0vO/9901dedf571f8047


i wasn't expecting you to sound like such an adult but then again i go around calling anyone younger than me a lil sh*t so whaddyagonnado


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

Ignopius said:


> Great Singapore accent lol.
> 
> K whoever called me out as a *****....:mum warning its loud I would take off your headphones.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/delete/s1sQELugT0vO/9901dedf571f8047


u stepped up, i give u that. will hear it later on


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

gopherinferno said:


> i wasn't expecting you to sound like such an adult but then again i go around calling anyone younger than me a lil sh*t so whaddyagonnado


Thanks Gopher. I will take this as a compliment. I am an adult after all. Well sort of


----------



## Woodydreads (Sep 8, 2014)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0rncOkB2CNL

Not sure if this will work.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

bad baby said:


> you ready for _part deux_ blud?
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0X2bbKSN7rU


i just imploded. if you post anything else can you please help me pull my head out of my *** <3


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

herk said:


> sup yall did i do this right
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0gv0KoVOOlX


you said juggallo! <3

in this thread, temporarily, we dont all hate one another <3


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

Woodydreads said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0rncOkB2CNL
> 
> Not sure if this will work.


solid effort, i particularly appreciate your ability to pronounce the letter "h"


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

i dun added some new words, u turtleheads

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1ls6r7F286x


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

teeeeheeehehehehe

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0OU2nPsF8ww


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> teeeeheeehehehehe
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0OU2nPsF8ww


taking notes as i listen here

expected more from your propane

you definitely give good seltzer

oh yeah yr croissant needs a lot of work


----------



## dj51234 (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm SO hesitant to turn the volume up. Scared I'll get a screamer lol


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Surly Wurly said:


> taking notes as i listen here
> 
> expected more from your propane
> 
> ...


excuse u

yeah my french anything is a disgrace

http://vocaroo.com/i/s18ZuaW8cckT

EDIT:

if you get this, then good, if not, i don't wanna explain it or link it. and i will delete it if it's too "insensitive" although i see no reason why it would be considered that...it's just a reading...
http://vocaroo.com/i/s090AIU9OtZX


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0E5lNDwDCCv

I said all of the poll options


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

somewhat divisive this one, vase

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1zo0rMt91hD


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

LichtLune said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0E5lNDwDCCv
> 
> I said everything.


that's a masterpiece

sign my boobs???!!!


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

gopherinferno said:


> sign my boobs???!!!


Sigh... if you insist.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> excuse u
> 
> yeah my french anything is a disgrace
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s18ZuaW8cckT


showed up expecting propane

left satisfied


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Surly Wurly said:


> somewhat divisive this one, vase
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1zo0rMt91hD


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

hearing all your voices in this thread is like a bonding moment or something. i feel so much closer to all of you now.

（*´▽｀*）


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1JBDEPTSNA6


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

bad baby said:


> hearing all your voices in this thread is like a bonding moment or something. i feel so much closer to all of you now.
> 
> （*´▽｀*）


Call me.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

Surly Wurly said:


> you said juggallo! <3
> 
> in this thread, temporarily, we dont all hate one another <3


yeah it's pretty magical, like how does it even work?? 



Invisiblehandicap said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1JBDEPTSNA6


your accent is so PLEEsant!



Surly Wurly said:


> somewhat divisive this one, vase
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1zo0rMt91hD


haha move your goo around


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s04dLPGELDnm


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

gopherinferno said:


>


This GIF is hilarious! "Ya nasty!" :lol


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

herk said:


> yeah it's pretty magical, like how does it even work??


TIL ~ ICP jokes are my kryptonite


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1JBDEPTSNA6


new zealand as well god damn this thread is a wealth of wonders

marvelous formatting, WldBuyUcupcakes/10


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

AussiePea said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s04dLPGELDnm


your voice is a good all rounder. accent flavouring is noticeable but not overpowering, highly serviceable pronunciation, great clarity, i wish they would clone you and employ your offspring in telesales


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> if you get this, then good, if not, i don't wanna explain it or link it. and i will delete it if it's too "insensitive" although i see no reason why it would be considered that...it's just a reading...
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s090AIU9OtZX


did anyone listen to this? not just bumping my mate, it's a treasure


----------



## footnote (Aug 6, 2015)

herk said:


> sup yall did i do this right
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0gv0KoVOOlX


HERK I love your voice!


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

footnote said:


> HERK I love your voice!


heyyyyy thanks foot! i think my voice is weird, but most people probably think that of themselves. you should do it though!!! nuw zayland ayksents ar the beest (no pressure)


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

@Just Lurking

I will record myself saying these things tonight, my mum is in the room atm so it would be weird if I started talking to the computer lol.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Just Lurking said:


> But I want to hear some more Europeans~
> 
> ? @probably offline @Joe @Aribeth @Milco @Skeletra @apx24 @lisbeth @Ntln @Amphoteric @Apoc Revolution @Paper Samurai ?
> 
> ...


http://vocaroo.com/i/s0x2ZBeJE7EA

just for you babe xoxoxoxo

My laptop microphone is **** so this is full of crackles. I apologise.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Hearing people who sound like they're in a good mood is awesome. Sadly I have a b1tchy neutral voice to go with my b1tchy resting face.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

FYI the h is not silent.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Perspicacious said:


> Call me.


----------



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

Minnesota representin....

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0aDK0KR5rQy


----------



## NahMean (May 19, 2014)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1fCwSyYwwTH

Murica English 4eva


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

bad baby said:


>


sorry finger slipped and i touched it by accident again


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Surly Wurly said:


> sorry finger slipped and i touched it by accident again


cool story bro



Great. said:


> Minnesota representin....
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0aDK0KR5rQy


you have the cutest voice ever


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

bad baby said:


> cool story bro


----------



## Silere (Oct 19, 2014)

No thanks. My voice is horrendous and everyone here sounds good. The contrast would be too embarrassing.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

Silere said:


> No thanks. My voice is horrendous and everyone here sounds good. The contrast would be too embarrassing.


step right up and take your unwanted sexual advances from iCod like the rest of us


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

bad baby said:


>


I'll take that as a yes.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1JBDEPTSNA6


that was art. so very cute ^^



AussiePea said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s04dLPGELDnm


what a refreshingly non-threatening australian



lisbeth said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0x2ZBeJE7EA
> 
> just for you babe xoxoxoxo
> 
> My laptop microphone is **** so this is full of crackles. I apologise.


so. pretty. gawsh.



Great. said:


> Minnesota representin....
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0aDK0KR5rQy


aww. you just barely have the "dontchaknow" goin on. cute.



NahMean said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1fCwSyYwwTH
> 
> Murica English 4eva


my bro right here. super normal american talk up in this.


----------



## NahMean (May 19, 2014)

gopherinferno said:


> my bro right here. super normal american talk up in this.


----------



## Nylea (Aug 7, 2014)

I've been told I don't have any accent at all...by Americans, of course. >.>

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0CXqQNNgR75


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

Nylea said:


> I've been told I don't have any accent at all...by Americans, of course. >.>
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0CXqQNNgR75


damn can you do "mirror"


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Surly Wurly said:


> step right up and take your unwanted sexual advances from iCod like the rest of us


Listen mate, not everyone is worthy enough to receive the prestigious online gift that is the iCod sexual advance. You should feel special.


----------



## desartamiu (Aug 2, 2015)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0MmvOA5UNe7

Or

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1tqbifnDKoz I guess.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

lisbeth said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0x2ZBeJE7EA
> 
> just for you babe xoxoxoxo
> 
> My laptop microphone is **** so this is full of crackles. I apologise.


You are forgiven, sunshine. Happy, yes!! It was a delight to hear from you.



AussiePea said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s04dLPGELDnm


Yessss Australia!! Boy, you weren't kidding about googling "myxomatosis"... I should have stuck to dictionary.com :lol



Invisiblehandicap said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1JBDEPTSNA6


Wow, I love your voice. This was good.



Nylea said:


> I've been told I don't have any accent at all...by Americans, of course. >.>
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0CXqQNNgR75


There are no accents here. It's everyone else who has one~


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

part 1 of why i should but also really shouldn't ever be a comedian

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0ds9p3PPoY2

part 2 because i want to save posts

http://vocaroo.com/i/s07GZ9sv4MR5

part 3 ft weird al in the background

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1QZvwtVJGS3

EDIT:

i'm taking suggestions. i'll pretty much say anything. idgaf.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

gopherinferno said:


> part 1 of why i should but also really shouldn't ever be a comedian
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0ds9p3PPoY2
> 
> ...


Gopher you sounded just how I thought you would.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

lisbeth said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0x2ZBeJE7EA
> 
> just for you babe xoxoxoxo
> 
> My laptop microphone is **** so this is full of crackles. I apologise.


Pretty hot voice. Not gonna lie.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Perspicacious said:


> I'll take that as a yes.


yes what?

if you're coming onto me unfortunately i've just been taken by @RestlessNative in the other thread (http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...in-chinese-1534906/index4.html#post1081820473), although it's possible i might have scared her(him?them?it?) off with my over-enthusiasm.

i might call you to cry about it, though. that's kind of the same thing right?


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Just Lurking said:


> But I want to hear some more Europeans~


:um Ok, since you summoned me...

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1aSeqp0MiQu


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

skeletra said:


> :um ok, since you summoned me...
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1aseqp0miqu


no way that was so adorable Dx

hey everyone, i'm taking all the credit for this, you hear?

THIS IS MY THREAD, I MADE IT


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Fail


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

SuperSky said:


> Fail


that was actually excellent, your voice sounds trustworthy. just that croissant keeping you from top marks i'm afraid : (


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Just Lurking said:


> But I want to hear some more Europeans~
> 
> ? @[B]probably offline[/B] @Joe @Aribeth @Milco @Skeletra @apx24 @lisbeth @Ntln @Amphoteric @Apoc Revolution @Paper Samurai ?
> 
> ...


http://vocaroo.com/i/s0K4oLZfCO11


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1fbzXS2j6BX


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

Surly Wurly said:


> hey everyone, i'm taking all the credit for this, you hear?
> 
> THIS IS MY THREAD, I MADE IT


you haaad to make this thread after I came out of my shell in other one and show'd off my mad sally sells seashells at the seashore skills. So rude of you Surly. :crying: Now I have to work up the courage again, but it's something I'm going to be willing to do. I like every bodies voice in here. And Gophers is alright


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0JkEEdRweIE

Screw it, why not?

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0tkSJG0Z89X

And here's one in German.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1NCHNhl6aJ2

And one in a third, mystery language, let's see if anyone recognizes it.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

probably offline said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0K4oLZfCO11


You sound so similar to one of my old Swedish friends. I no longer talk to him. 



Stray Bullet said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1fbzXS2j6BX


You sound like a strong manly man. =D



Wizard Lizard said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0JkEEdRweIE
> 
> Screw it, why not?
> 
> ...


I like the German!


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Great. said:


> Minnesota representin....
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0aDK0KR5rQy


GREAT! That's now how I anticipated you sounding at all. You remind me of this one character in the old Digimon funny enough.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Nylea said:


> I've been told I don't have any accent at all...by Americans, of course. >.>
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0CXqQNNgR75


Yeah I would concur. It's hard to differentiate where in the U.S. your from. Not that traditional Boston accent. But I feel the same way. Just the 'standard' American accent whatever that means. :stu


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

probably offline said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0K4oLZfCO11


so taken aback that i touched my growth 0_0


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

Yajyklis10 said:


> you haaad to make this thread after I came out of my shell in other one and show'd off my mad sally sells seashells at the seashore skills. So rude of you Surly. :crying: Now I have to work up the courage again, but it's something I'm going to be willing to do. I like every bodies voice in here. And Gophers is alright


i honestly think i mustve missed that one m8, how awkward =_-


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

Surly Wurly said:


> i honestly think i mustve missed that one m8, how awkward =_-


What's so awkward? It's alright I'll let it slide this time.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

Yajyklis10 said:


> What's so awkward? It's alright I'll let it slide this time.


i just hate to feel like i'm dropping the ball

anyways. i'm noticing that these nords give good bacon


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

i got another vocaroo thread idea, but i gotta wait til this one dies, because oversaturation/amusement fatigue


its been wonderful hearing from so many different peeps all over the world though. i struggle to see how one could find themselves in such a melting pot in real life. i'm probably still going to nuke america but there is now a case to be made for the preservation of northern europe, and, arguably, the antipodes


edit - is there not maybe a frenchy, or a french canadian, who could do me a decent croissant? : /


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Surly Wurly said:


> so taken aback that i touched my growth 0_0


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

bad baby said:


> yes what?
> 
> if you're coming onto me unfortunately i've just been taken by @RestlessNative in the other thread (http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...in-chinese-1534906/index4.html#post1081820473), although it's possible i might have scared her(him?them?it?) off with my over-enthusiasm.
> 
> i might call you to cry about it, though. that's kind of the same thing right?


It was a joke, obviously a bad one. I don't even know what or who are you, lol.

EDIT:


bad baby said:


> anything you say, honey.
> 
> let's get matching tattoos of each other's names across the chest. *and on the baby*, too.
> 
> :mushy:love2


Wow. I'm sure you're going to make great parents.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

gopherinferno said:


> part 1 of why i should but also really shouldn't ever be a comedian
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0ds9p3PPoY2
> 
> ...


you should become a comedian. the world needs you.

also do a prayer for bad baby so that she shall haz many good fortunes in her quest as the jane goodall of the far east annnd find her s0ul m4te. prtty pwease ╰(▔∀▔)╯



Perspicacious said:


> I don't even know what or who are you, lol.


didnt you read my profile? [gruff voice] i'm batman


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

Stray Bullet said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1fbzXS2j6BX


Nice voice! I'm glad you didn't scream this time.



Wizard Lizard said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0JkEEdRweIE
> 
> Screw it, why not?
> 
> ...


Ne zvučiš ni ti loše. Otkud si, gušteru?


----------



## saya2077 (Oct 6, 2013)

Oh shee, I did it before my mic pooped and forgot to post since my wifi went off:

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0sE3tYeq9vO
At least I bookmarked the vocaroo just in case for whatever reason. I haven't got all the words because of that, sorry.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Skeletra said:


> :um Ok, since you summoned me...
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1aSeqp0MiQu





probably offline said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0K4oLZfCO11


Ooooh snap!! Scandinavia laying the smackdown on this thread. That's brilliant, good to hear from you guys.



bad baby said:


> gopherinferno said:
> 
> 
> > part 1 of why i should but also really shouldn't ever be a comedian
> ...


I would second that.
But what's this,



bad baby said:


> i'm batman


Right... You don't sound anything like him... and if this was actually true, you wouldn't be admitting it here... Don't be playing us, man.



saya2077 said:


> Oh shee, I did it before my mic pooped and forgot to post since my wifi went off:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0sE3tYeq9vO
> At least I bookmarked the vocaroo just in case for whatever reason. I haven't got all the words because of that, sorry.


Like!!


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Just Lurking said:


> But I want to hear some more Europeans~@Amphoteric


Here's my list. Had to record it a few times due to there having been too many GTA V noises in the background, lol.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Amphoteric said:


> Here's my list. Had to record it a few times due to there having been too many GTA V noises in the background, lol.


Ahaha
Yessss representing Finland well!!


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

jeanny said:


> Nice voice! I'm glad you didn't scream this time.


So, when will we hear your voice?


----------



## Silere (Oct 19, 2014)

Surly Wurly said:


> step right up and take your unwanted sexual advances from iCod like the rest of us


lol, no chance. If I did, I would just put on a difference voice and accent. Can't be bothered with that.


----------



## indiscipline (May 24, 2015)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Vsqw1DO8i8

(I sidetracked a bit.)


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

all the nords in this thread made me go watch some dethklok






^ hm this kinda ties in with gophers thread tbh, "go haves a conversations with alls the ladies and tells them abouts your problems"

i also needed arpeggios in a lot of different octaves and modes






and some trollin


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I didn't mean to curse and lost focus 2 1/2 seconds into the recording.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s15RxN2VeOkt


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I tried again after the above colossal failure at speaking. I tried, I tried.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Q5WppPl8uM


----------



## indiscipline (May 24, 2015)

Countess said:


>


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> You speak Spanish too!! :0
> 
> I think I love u
> 
> btw my Spanish isn't perfect either lol good job though.


:high5 Thanks! :lol


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Surly Wurly said:


> i got another vocaroo thread idea, but i gotta wait til this one dies, because oversaturation/amusement fatigue
> 
> its been wonderful hearing from so many different peeps all over the world though. i struggle to see how one could find themselves in such a melting pot in real life. i'm probably still going to nuke america but there is now a case to be made for the preservation of northern europe, and, arguably, the antipodes
> 
> edit - is there not maybe a frenchy, or a french canadian, who could do me a decent croissant? : /


i just want to alert you to the possibility that this thread may never die.

are you prepared for that, blud? are ya?


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

bad baby said:


> i just want to alert you to the possibility that this thread may never die.
> 
> *are you prepared for that, blud*? are ya?


i aint prepared for nuthin x / gonna make a dr appt i feel crap


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Surly Wurly said:


> i aint prepared for nuthin x / gonna make a dr appt i feel crap


srs? aw whats wrong :c


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

bad baby said:


> srs? aw whats wrong :c


yeah mang

i been having a bad head day. for 3 days. x / should probably get put down tbh

waaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Surly Wurly said:


> yeah mang
> 
> i been having a bad head day. for 3 days. x / should probably get put down tbh
> 
> waaaaaaaaaaa


whats a bad head day? is that like a migraine?

i can sing you more songs if that helps. lol


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

bad baby said:


> whats a bad head day? is that like a migraine?
> 
> i can sing you more songs if that helps. lol


ach i just feel like a mess and i can't think straight. although i think i am getting a migraine too now tbh. yay go me


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Surly Wurly said:


> ach i just feel like a mess and i can't think straight. although i think i am getting a migraine too now tbh. yay go me


u shud probbly get off the internet then

(ﾉ"◑ڡ◑)ﾉ"(｡•́︿•̀｡)


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

bad baby said:


> u shud probbly get off the internet then
> 
> (ﾉ"◑ڡ◑)ﾉ"(｡•́︿•̀｡)


lol internet is what i do when i cba with irl


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

this video was amazing. british trying to do american accents. idk if i could even attempt to do an accent other than *******.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1667153043307748


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> this video was amazing. british trying to do american accents. idk if i could even attempt to do an accent other than *******.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cant see the vid right now but ok, ill bite. i often say i can do whatever i want but i cant do a good peter griffin


----------



## oku (Dec 9, 2013)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0ZA67kut6Dm


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> this video was amazing. british trying to do american accents. idk if i could even attempt to do an accent other than *******.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@murkens in this thread

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0PdyI95bqbR


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Surly Wurly said:


> @murkens in this thread
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0PdyI95bqbR


dear god tell me what country you live in I'm moving their ASAP.
That accent is just....out of this world....


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

iCod said:


> dear god tell me what country you live in I'm moving their ASAP.
> That accent is just....out of this world....


that was an american accent you boob : |


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

oku said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0ZA67kut6Dm


you should read creepypastas



Surly Wurly said:


> @murkens in this thread
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0PdyI95bqbR


you sound like elderly mermaidman from spongebob


----------



## idoughnutknow (Apr 7, 2014)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s18cm9yhPCO0


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> you should read creepypastas
> 
> you sound like elderly mermaidman from spongebob


is he american?


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

idoughnutknow said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s18cm9yhPCO0


mmmhmmm












Surly Wurly said:


> is he american?


yup


----------



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

Ignopius said:


> GREAT! That's now how I anticipated you sounding at all. You remind me of this one character in the old Digimon funny enough.


I sound like a digimon character. great. lol

Well you sound like an adult, which was also very unexpected.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Say this! vvv
> 
> "I Audrey (insert last name), Mother of Bronies, with SAS as my witness hereby solemnly swear on the life of my first born child to relinquish my soul to the God King of Pugs, RadnessaurousRex."


i finally got to it

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1ecMQXGJRsf



Great. said:


> Well you sound like an adult, which was also very unexpected.


lol i said the same thing to him


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Great. said:


> I sound like a digimon character. great. lol
> 
> Well you sound like an adult, which was also very unexpected.


I'm 19!!!! Why are people on here surprised I no longer sound like a kid??? I went through puberty years ago. :crying:


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

gopherinferno said:


> i finally got to it
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1ecMQXGJRsf


Aww poop I was kinda hoping you'd fall for it. I had a nice shoebox ready for your soul and everything :'^(

Still taking requests Audrey? Say this vvv

banana banana banana banana gojira banana banana cock balls banana banana terracotta pie!


----------



## oku (Dec 9, 2013)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Xv8ulb1CrX


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

Surly Wurly said:


> *i got another vocaroo thread idea, but i gotta wait til this one dies, because oversaturation/amusement fatigue*
> 
> its been wonderful hearing from so many different peeps all over the world though. i struggle to see how one could find themselves in such a melting pot in real life. i'm probably still going to nuke america but there is now a case to be made for the preservation of northern europe, and, arguably, the antipodes
> 
> edit - is there not maybe a frenchy, or a french canadian, who could do me a decent croissant? : /


*waits patiently*


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

jeanny said:


> Ne zvučiš ni ti loše. Otkud si, gušteru?


Iskreno nisam očekivao da itko skuži koji jezik koristim u zadnjem dijelu. Lijepo je znati da nisam jedini slaven na ovoj stranici.
Ja sam inače iz Hrvatske, a odakle si ti, Jeanny?


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

sio said:


> *waits patiently*


i'm just having my morning tea. drug tea. tea made out of root extracts from vanautu. (which is an actual place not a magical realm). soon the halls of my my mind will be lit by a million tiny sparks ^-^

yeah i think its nearly time.

i make no apologies for being a sentimental old laimoh but this thread has been so wonderful. theres so much highly concentrated mental illness on this site and sometimes it makes me hate you all. i feel like people had fun on this thread and maybe we all managed to see each other a little bit more like human beings. hopefully this little epilogue will be cheesy enough to ruin any good feelings anyone got from the thread, and if not then maybe this will - i <3 u all


not really

i think i liked the scandinavian accents the best, they just sound so baffling. its wonderful to imagine that people live their entire lives speaking that way x3

anyway thats enough sentimentality, piss off alright?


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> i finally got to it
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1ecMQXGJRsf
> 
> lol i said the same thing to him


i wanna make up things for you to say :3 i'll have a think


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

oh yeah and the conclusion of the poll is the quasi-solipsistic notion that each of us individually do not have accents, the accents being borne solely by all the others. this got the most votes so noone else matters


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

does anyone else speak simlish?


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

Stray Bullet said:


> So, when will we hear your voice?














Wizard Lizard said:


> Iskreno nisam očekivao da itko skuži koji jezik koristim u zadnjem dijelu. Lijepo je znati da nisam jedini slaven na ovoj stranici.
> Ja sam inače iz Hrvatske, a odakle si ti, Jeanny?


Ja isto. Ima nas tu slavena, po nekoliko iz svake države koji su aktivni ili samo vrebaju. Bez brige, nisi jedini.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> But I want to hear some more Europeans~
> 
> ? @*probably offline* @*Joe* @*Aribeth* @*Milco* @*Skeletra* @*apx24* @*lisbeth* @*Ntln* @*Amphoteric* @*Apoc Revolution* @*Paper Samurai* ?
> 
> ...


Ah, just noticed this now. I'll contribute since you've gone out your way to give me a mention :-D

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1WtihGvGTc2


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

herk said:


> sup yall did i do this right
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0gv0KoVOOlX


Surprisingly close to how I imagined you man!



lisbeth said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0x2ZBeJE7EA
> 
> just for you babe xoxoxoxo
> 
> My laptop microphone is **** so this is full of crackles. I apologise.


Completely the opposite of how I imagined your accent though lol. Gotta mention, you do sound very confident btw. (hopefully that comes across as a compliment to ya)


----------



## TheWildeOne (May 15, 2014)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s097halHLk58

I think the white noise in the background has more bass than my voice does, but I've clearly pronounced these correctly and without exception.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

TheWildeOne said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s097halHLk58
> 
> I think the white noise in the background has more bass than my voice does, but I've clearly pronounced these correctly and without exception.


your croissant....is so perfect....*tears*

last thing you said sounded like ginuwine balls

as opposed to

fake balls?

idk


----------



## TheWildeOne (May 15, 2014)

gopherinferno said:


> your croissant....is so perfect....*tears*
> 
> last thing you said sounded like ginuwine balls
> 
> ...


As opposed to deflated balls OOOOOH. 
#DEFLATEGATE
#HANGBRADYFROMTHECANOPYONAJOCKSTRAP

I don't even think anyone cares about that anymore.
Football is for troglodytes anyway.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Paper Samurai said:


> Ah, just noticed this now. I'll contribute since you've gone out your way to give me a mention :-D
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1WtihGvGTc2


Aha, good to hear from you, man


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

jeanny said:


> Ja isto. Ima nas tu slavena, po nekoliko iz svake države koji su aktivni ili samo vrebaju. Bez brige, nisi jedini.


Drago mi je da nisam jedini, imas išta protiv ako te dodam kao prijatelja?


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s17Htwmi46zp


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

*Post yourself saying these words.

*Okay.

tomato

herb

aluminium

oregano

defence

edit -

how about the following serving suggestions:

water

sophomore

lever

myxomatosis

bacon

either

****re-edit****

can we have -

croissant

dude

propane

homie

seltzer

karate

genuine

late edit -

vase

That was easy.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

compaq615 said:


> European here. http://vocaroo.com/i/s0gPek05j9MJhttp://vocaroo.com/i/s1moX6n2xg2B


longshot here, but are you swabian?


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Paper Samurai said:


> Completely the opposite of how I imagined your accent though lol. Gotta mention, you do sound very confident btw. (hopefully that comes across as a compliment to ya)


That's interesting. How did you imagine me sounding?


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

lisbeth said:


> That's interesting. How did you imagine me sounding?


 Hmm, I think for some reason I figured you were from up North. My mind might just be confusing you with someone else on here though.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

iCod said:


> *Post yourself saying these words.
> 
> *Okay.
> 
> ...


That's ****ing clever!:laugh:


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

I just wanted to post it but nah, better not.
Picture is enough for now.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

Paper Samurai said:


> Surprisingly close to how I imagined you man!


lol thanks dude, and man you sound so british!


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Why you do this. Bad, Avril Lavigne, bad.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

zomgz said:


> Why you do this. Bad, Avril Lavigne, bad.


hello and what does your post mean?


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

zomgz said:


> Why you do this. Bad, Avril Lavigne, bad.


You're back!!! :O


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

gopherinferno said:


> does anyone else *speak simlish?*


 Ah van vesua. Cummuns nala ?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Ah this thread gives me a case of the member berries.


----------

